# iTunes Compatible MP3 Player? Need Help



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a cousin who is buying an mp3 player for her 9 year old son. Her son just wants a small mp3 player (brand doesn't matter) to listen to a few songs. Thing is, they have a Mac (courtesy of me  ) and thus I would like something that will show up in the iTunes device list. It doesn't necessarily have to 'work' like an iPod (ie, auto sync etc) but I don't want the device to merely appear as an external drive forcing him to find his original songs and drag them into the drive. I suggested a shuffle which I think is perfect but the kid is set on a screen. A Nano is too much. I know the Rio Carbons mounted in iTunes but again, that player is too much for a 9 year old. Any recommendations?

Brian


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

MPiO Make's such a player!!!
such as this
http://mpio.com/product/productview_fl100.html

and you just download the iTunes patch here

http://mpio.com/product/productview_fl100.html?view=d


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Dude, this is a perfect situation for a shuffle.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*Wow....*



PirateMyke said:


> MPiO Make's such a player!!!
> such as this
> http://mpio.com/product/productview_fl100.html
> 
> ...



How much does this little player go for? How much memory!

Thanks,

davidslegend


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

If he has only a few songs, then there's not much need for iTunes.


----------

